# Are the cheap beesuits on ebay worth it?



## heus (Apr 16, 2012)

Has anyone purchased the inexpensive suits on ebay? Are they effective at all for someone with 2-5 hives?


----------



## DamSutt1986 (May 26, 2012)

I can't speak for those specifically, but if you are looking for cheap; I use a $15 Tyvek suit from Lowes with my veil and gloves that came with my kit. With booties and a hood it definitely gives full protection.


----------



## heus (Apr 16, 2012)

Is the Tyvek suit cool? Ive been using just a veil with sweatshirt and jeans but the sweatshirt is just too darn hot!


----------



## DamSutt1986 (May 26, 2012)

It hasn't been more than 80 degrees when I worked the hives yet. The only time I've gotten uncomfortably warm was the other day when I had to move/build up 2 hives including moving the cement blocks they sat on. 

To be honest, since I'm new at this I would rather deal with heat than too many stings. Hopefully after I get hit a few more times I'll feel more comfortable with less gear. It's similar to motorcycle riding. You can deal with being uncomfortable knowing that you won't get hurt as badly. (I always wore full gear ALL the time on my bike though...)


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

The tyvek suits are warm. They may not be as bad as your sweatshirt. You can wear little under the coveralls, that helps.


----------



## Greensasquatch (Apr 7, 2012)

I got a cheap eBay bee-suit, one piece shirt and veil with elastic waist and wrists. It's so thin it feels like cheese cloth, but it's white and it keeps the bees from getting into my clothes and face. I have no complaints except that the large is wide enough but not tall enough and I do need to wear a sweatshirt under it to really feel protected from stings.
I don't expect it to last multiple seasons but for about twenty bucks shipped it's a nice way to ease into bee keeping without breaking the bank.


----------



## Beeman410 (Mar 21, 2011)

I dunno about the suits on ebay but I use the $49 jacket and veil from Dadant.
i also keep a tyvek suit on hand and extra veil which works great too..


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

Pigeon Mountain makes an inexpensive jacket that works well for me....Comes with hood and veil and elasticized wrist and waist. So far , it has been comfortable for me in low 90's heat.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

I ordered a jacket I thought was vented. It was not. I tried using it once int eh full sun. We always have full sun. and came right back in and ordered the Pigeon Mountain vented jacket. I love it but it needs to be washed case it is way to stiff. like has been starched. If one of my kids is assisting me they use the original jacket. I have to make sure we work the hive only when it is in the shade in late afternoon and be aware they have have to dodge out for a bit to cool off. Keep in mind that we live in a place that the sun and heat can kill you in a day if you are in shorts and a t-shirt. Put a jacket on and you could be in serious trouble in just minutes. It is not only heat, it is dry air. and it is actually difficult for your skin to keep moisture on it by sweating. the air dries it up faster than your body can produce it. it is a situation that becomes deadly in a short period of time. I hope to get two more vented suits soon.


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

I have had coveralls, shirts, tyvek, and most things common and handy. I do not tolerate heat as well as I think I should/could. You have two hives NOW. Most folks that get into this end up with more. Seems to be a trend. I have average of 12 hives and have 15 nucs going this spring. I broke down and bought the PM breeze jacket. Best 100 + dollars I spent on an accessory in a long time. To each their own.


----------



## TomOB (Jun 1, 2003)

heus said:


> Has anyone purchased the inexpensive suits on ebay? Are they effective at all for someone with 2-5 hives?


last year i was in trouble wearing a cheap jacket and veil and i believe it was because the bees were angry with my harvesting their honey a few days previous.......the root of my trouble was my using very little smoke.......IMHO, trouble is caused often thru the beekers faulty management......today i notice my hands are more gentle


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Are the cheap bee suits on ebay worth it?*

I like to support vendor's who sponsor this site. That said, I am _very_ pleased with [this] jacket. It is a medium thickness, I like to wear a T-shirt with it. Very good visibility and excellent air circulation around my face and head. Its been 100 F three days this week, so the medium thickness is welcome.

Getting stung through a shirt or thin bee jacket isn't a very bad sting in my experience. I moved my first hive in the darkness once and had some bees walking up my shirt sleeve stinging me as they went....over 200 minor stings but the one layer of cotton saved me from much worse venom exposure.


----------

